# problem viewing search results as "posts"



## EE NYC (Jul 5, 2008)

I see that progress is being made on restoring archived threads into the search function. However, there is a lingering problem. I have set my advanced search options to view search results as "posts" rather than "threads". Yet when clicking on any particular result I am always taken to page one of the corresponding thread, even if the post I am looking for is on a subsequent page. On threads containing hundreds of results it becomes impossible to find the specific post containing my search query.

I have double checked my search settings and am confident they are correct. But maybe I'm missing something? Or perhaps the board software needs to be tweaked?


----------



## EE NYC (Jul 5, 2008)

Still hoping this can be set correctly...

In "show results as posts" mode, clicking on a search result always takes you to page one of a thread whereas what you searched for might be on a subsequent page. 

Also can't seem to get the results organized by date.

EDIT: got the date things sorted out...still no luck on figuring out how to get directly to a post in search...


----------



## EE NYC (Jul 5, 2008)

It was brought to my attention that by clicking the double-right pointing arrows on the right side of a result listing it goes straight to that post...



Now...given that I'm the only one at this party, how do I delete this thread I started?


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

For as long as I've been a member it has taken an admin to delete threads or entire posts. You can drop one of them a PM and request the deletion then it's up to their discretion.


----------

